# Bad Ride Out at Mingsk (recruitment)



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

_*The Planet Mingsk...*_
out in the middle of the Boonies some would say. way to far out there for anyone really to care about them. Barron, Desolate, and barely a footnote on any map. it's population is so small, loosing it would normally seem inconsequential. i mean, in "this day" and age, where there is only war, loosing a million lives isn't that big of a deal, happens every day. and all in all, the planet is pretty well worthless, not even worth a second look when you're passing it by. so when the Evil Suns decided to come and loot the planet of their fuel for the WAAAGH effort and to use it as a leaping stone to Gorkamorka, the imperium barely cared, that was until the imperium started going over planets in the area in order to decide who to warn and who to tell and get fortified in case the orks decided to make a detour, Mingsk came up again as the boys and girls in the Departmento Munitorum were going down the list, and right as they were about to mark it off the list as a "lost planet" so to speak, the planet's footnote caught their eye. Failed Forge World. now it was nothing more than a refueling station that barely got any traffic. quickly doing a bit of book checking it was found that the Data slate for the would be Forge World's products was never retrieved when the imperium gave up on the project, and now the orks were headed there, loot the place and infest it. needless to say this posed a bit of a problem once they discovered what the actual blow to the imperium would be if this place was lost. now it seemed to be a race to reinforce this position and prevent the orks from taking it. the only problem is, by the time this conclusion was made, three weeks had already passed. once the inquisition found out about this they were ferrous. loosing this sector would be like starting a wild fire. without this sector, dozens of others would fall because ships wouldn't have enough fuel to get to them or would have to take detours that would cost them valuable time.

Lucky for the Inquisition, a single detachment of deathwatch was just barely within range and could be there approximately the same time the orks arrived. problem was these marines were on their way back to their respective chapters as their tour with deathwatch was up, but a order from a inquisitor lord was a order from a inquisitor lord and the detachment would respond to this threat. 

down on the planet however, they were ignorant of what was about to happen, they had no idea that their planet was about to be invaded. sure each planet was responsible for it's own defense, and that fell in line with a Planetary Governor's responsibilities, but the governor of this planet is to be blunt, old, and it's population scattered across the planet. so when word did finally get to him to prepare the planet for war, the higher ups, let alone the person delivering the message were a tad on the frustrated side, and it was clear it was high time this one got replaced by someone more competent. 

so the planet's defenses were never rallied,never warned. the imperium feared the worst, and the marines on their way were told to prepare to take a fallen planet, that the lord had failed. it seemed all the cards were on the table, but there was still a hand to be dealt yet. the local residents, the local guards. it was a single regiment of rough riders, who for as long as they've been there, as long as anyone on the planet could remember, had just been dealing with their bikes and running little races to keep their skills sharp. no one thought they could hold out against a ork waaagh long enough for the marines to get there without warning. it was time for them to prove them wrong.

*RULES
*_*Be imaginative:* sure the basic bit of a guardsmen and his gun is nice, and the human tank of a space marine is decent, but lets see something unique. 
*No God Modding*: to be honest no one likes it.
*Primarily a Guardsmen RP*: spots in the death watch are limited. first come, first serve.
*Orks are a NPC race.*
*Post Length*: a good paragraph minimum, that's no less than five sentences per post. lets see more though eh?
*Please be civil to your fellow RPer*, this should go without saying.
*All standard RP rules apply*
*Please PM me your Character Sheet *when you post it here. this is so i can add it to the approved characters list a tad easier and it lessens up the clutter a tad.
*No Mystery characters*, No Amnesia, no hidden pasts, no nothing like that. The Emperor knows all, The Emperor sees all. so tell me your biography as i sit on my golden throne.
*to show that you have read all of the rules, Post "Whiskey for my men, and Beer for my horses" *somewhere in your profile or at the end of your character card.
if you want to be the inquisitor, PM me the profile, but you got to "Wow" me with it.

__*Disclaimer
*_I do not claim to be a expert in 40k. 
i grantee i will screw up a few times on some of the fluff and when i do, i don't say if, because it's just a matter of when, when i do, please be kind and help correct me on something, but for the Greater good of things, don't be a dick about it. flaming me for saying blue goes faster isn't necessary "U Ftard! blu dont go faster, red dz!" or something along those lines. i know a good deal, and i do my recherche. hell making this RP took me oh three full weeks of book work, recherche, and thinking, for what would be interesting and unique. also, i'm a tau player, with a grot army to boot, so the imps aren't my specialty. but they are in my interest zone, just don't have the cash for em ya know?


[/SIZE]_*Character Card Sheet*_

*Username:*
*Name:*
*Age:*
*Sex:*
*Faction:* Guard/Deathwatch
*Rank:*
*Look/Appearance:* not sure how happy you guys and gals are about pictures here, but if you got one, post it. else, lets see a nice good detailed description. 
*WarGear:* the standard stuff for the guard is a lasgun or a laspistol and a mundane melee weapon. lets face it, holding a bolter for these guys is a bit on the side of tricky business. for the marines? bolter seems to be the tried and true thing. but lets see some customization here. did you loose a arm and now have imperial bionics? you got a robotic eye? a standard mounted to your back? were you once apart of the dark angels or the guardians of the covenant and wear those robes over your armor? come on, am i the only one who thinks a twin linked laspistol would be interesting? but please limit yourself to some degree, think about what you can actually carry on your person, how much it weighs, and the note that most of the RP is gonna be on bikes, truks, and highly mobile. i'm not saying you cant have a plasma cannon, i'm just saying you cant have a plasma cannon, a heavy bolter, a twin linked plasma gun with a grenade launcher on the side and a power maul, because lets face it, even in terminator armor, that would get awkward.

long story short, you're limited to a main weapon and a backup. if you're using a heavy weapon, ya dont got a backup.
*Biography: *Please, don't keep it short. my philosophy is, it cant be too long and too much is never enough of a good thing.




Approved Characters
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
Additional Info

Mingsk is classified as a desert world. it's rather barren, desolate, and uneventful. it's population is scarce and scattered to no degree with population centers rarely reaching over a few hundred if that. it's also a failed forge world, one that didn't quite get all the way off the ground. they use the remains of the forge to produce bikes and weapons as needed. only here would a revolver style hotshot laspistol be thaught of. the planet has a little bit in the way of paved roads, normally a poorly maintained one linking each settlement. other than that, it's dirt roads. the population receive their water supply from moisture farms as there are no large bodies of water save for rather small streams and the occasional river. Mingsk also has three moons, Atus, Joluk, and Skalsk. 

the local guard's uniform isn't exactaly decent and it's mainly built for the enviorment. they lack guard flack armor unless they managed to buy it with their own throne, the uniform consists of dusters, fatiuges, and a inclosed helmet with decent air filtration systems to resist the planet's "red storm" that rolls across the landscape as if it had a mind of it's own. the guard's uniform is designed to withstand and protect them from the red storm for a time, they're resistant to it, but not immune, and faults in the system do happen. .

the Red Storm as the population has dubbed it, is a rolling cloud of red toxic gas that requires special filtration systems to resist it.the acidic nature of the fog is strong enough to eat through a space marine's standard filtration systems and invade their suit. the effects of being inside this red storm, is akin to being on fire, without actually being on fire. treatment involves submerging ones self in salt water. prolonged exposure is known to result in death around 99 percent of the time, while isolated prolonged exposure can actually eat off a entire limb. 

Medical facilities in the system are considered decent in the imperium, capable of installing imperial bionics on those who need them.

the most densly populated place on the planet is the old starport tower. a massive structure that reaches up into the sky with a landing platform above the clouds. this population center houses at the most 15000 people. this starport tower is also the refueling platform's link. the tower itself is sort of decrepit and incredibly old. the Governor also resides here in a wooden shack at the very top of the tower. his mind has obviously gone somewhere in his old age. 

the first impression most would get after sitting around on the planet for a little bit, is it's been rather neglected by the imperium for far too long. ​
Standard font please, that was rather difficult to read before - darkreever


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks a bit interesting, though when it comes to gear and weapons you list out the things you are willing to accept rather than have people guess. Freedom for creation is nice, but when you have zero boundries you will end up with many people who are going to try and be super-awesome-I'm unique characters.

Also, maybe make sure the player groups are a tad uniform. Like the guardsmen for example, might be a good idea to choose a regiment and have everyone be part of the same squad, or else you might end up with ten guard players from ten different regiments. That might not make sense for your story, or you might end up just combining the players into one unit which wouldn't make to much sense.


By the way, failed forgeworld? That would mean that the adeptus mechanicus has a high attention to the planet. And if their 'eyes' are set on something like that, chances are it isn't going to wind up as a failure. Maybe consider altering it to a mining world or agri-world, with the potential of something more important like an inquisitorial sanctum hidden somewhere on the planet. (Hence why the inquisition would have any interest there and would be inclined to send in a team.)

Might be a good idea to up the population count as well, 1500 might look big for us here, but its nothing for them there. 15000 might be something for a small-medium location and easily 10-100 times that for a planetary capitol.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Name: **Khe’mar*
*Age: **292*
*Sex: **Male*
*Faction:* Deathwatch 
*Chapte*r: Salamander
*Rank:** Tactical Marine/ Sternguard Veteran*
*Look/Appearance:* Khe’mar is stockier than an average space marine. His skin is black as coal with a pair of red eyes that actually glow in darkness. His voice is deep and can easily drown out those around him when he wishes. There are many burn scars crisscrossing his entire body, including several on his face, from the brander-priests of his own chapter. His entire left arm has been replaced with a cybernetic that has a medallion forged into it.

*WarGear:* Khe’mar wears Aquala pattern armor with a several modifications. The helment has been rebuilt giving it an appearance more of Maximus armor. The legs have been reinforced with armor in several spots; this has been done in such a way as to look like flames built into the armor. His chapter symbol is flame yellow. There is a connection point on his left arm where he often mounts a hand flamer in place of a standard bolt pistol. There is a heavy hammer on his hip instead of the normal combat blade. As his standard weapon Khe’mar carries a combi-flamer, _Dragon’s Fury_, with a large ammunition drum containing standard, kraken, and dragonfire shells for his bolter selected through the weapon’s fire selector. The weapon has been modified with reinforcement on the stock, and weighting making it very deadly in close combat as well.

*Biography: *Khe’mar has always been a rather quiet marine. As a scout he spoke only when necessary. This is attributed to the unnatural depth of his voice. Very early on he showed an aptitude for the close range fire fights that are often favored by the Salamanders. In particular he was found very able with flame weaponry. 

Through his long years Khe’mar distinguished himself as a tactical marine. He is a veteran of two wars on Armageddon. During the Second War for Armageddon he stood against the Ork Speed Freeks at the bridge over River Stygies as a tactical marine. Shortly before the salamanders launched to Armageddon Khe’mar was given the rank Sergeant in the third company. The battle itself cost many lives, including three marines under his command, but they did not waver. It wasn’t until the order was passed down from the Chapter Master did they leave their posts. For much of the war afterward Khe’mar assisted in the many rearguard actions undertaken by the Salamanders. His squad was attributed with the survival of several thousand refugees during an ork assault on one of the many columns of retreating civilians.

During the third War of Armageddon Khe’mar was once again placed on the war torn war. This time he was a seasoned sergeant with 50 years of experience. He was sent to assist in the defense of one of the hives. During the conflict it came to his attention that several civilians had been taken during the attack. When the order came for a counterattack against the Rok-forts Khe’mar made it a point to be with them. During the assault a series of explosions cut him and two other marines off from the rest of the force. Stubbornly they held their ground against the orks until an or nob gave him the information he was after. With only two other men he managed to assault an ork slaver cave. When his squad managed to find the three marines Khe’mar was the only one left alive. His left arm was limp at his side after bing broken and nearly severed by a massive ork choppa, and his weapon had long since been emptied. He had managed to pull the bodies of his brothers into a massive side cave used as a cell for the slaves. While they were malnourished almost all of them recovered. As for Khe’mar he spent the next week having his arm replaced, and learning to use it once more before rejoining the fight. For his deed the Salamander was given the rank of veteran by his chapter, and was rewarded by the refugees with a medallion carefully inscribed with each name. Upon receiving this he had the medallion forged into the back of his fist along with the names of his lost brothers.

Khe’mar became part of the sternguard of his chapter where he remained until he was given the honor of serving the Deathwatch. He has spent the last 38 years in the service of the Ordos Xeno. He has served with the same dedication as he did with his chapter, and has earned a name for himself as a very efficient kill marine. He always carries additional fuel for _Dragon’s Fury_, and carries incendiary ammunition for his bolter due to his affinity for flame.

*"Whiskey for my men, and Beer for my horses"*


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

will do. i'll try and make as many necessary modification as possible. 

as for what you are not allowed to use, drednaught and termanators are kinda a no go. yes thier heavy flamers and auto cannons are nice, yes one handing a massive thunder hammer while carrying a storm shield is wonderfull for smacking something around, but in a sense it's just Over Powered for this senario at the moment. the only weapons i'm realy worried about are the ones psykers can have. but as a general rule of thumb, anything that is man portable is generally ok. guardsmen, just remember you're out in the boonies here and you dont have artillery support. 

as for the regiment the guard are apart of, We'll call them the Raiders of Mingsk 63rd Rough Riders. the lot of them, mounted on bikes and other highly mobile vehicles. i haven't seen a guardsmen buggy, i almost question if it's out there.

as for the planet's failure, the red storm is what caused the failure, they couldn't get rid of it, even via orbital bombardment, it still lingered. the red storm made construction a pain in the ass to be blunt. they considered making it a agri world, and for the most part it takes care of itself, but it's simply too barren for large scale work. the imperium sent supplies to turn it into a mining world, but that didn't end well for the people delivering the resources, as each time they sent a ship, it became lost in the warp. the planet however is rather rich in fuel class resources, meaning it is valuable in itself, simply for that reason. also, the inquisition is intrested in the planet for a completely diffrent reason which they're not telling anyone about.

and i'll edit the tower to be a bit more populated.


----------

